# Can someone help me with a trainer in Essex, NJ



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey, I'm looking for a good trainer to either work with me and my Dog with advanced Obedience or any type of protection, nose tracking, herding, Or maybe Shultz. I live in the Essex area of NJ and I can't seem to find anything that is not a hour or more away.
The classes I did find I just didn't like mostly because I have a shepherd and other people in the classes were scared and we would be more advanced then the. Lass and it would be very boring for us and really a waste of money.
I'm looking to do this daily also. I really want to find a job/sport for us. 
I tried getting a herding eval done but the one corse would never get back to my emails.
I have a very eager but hard male 12 months. He is good with most commands, sit, stay , down, here, bite, out, leash, and off. Problem is when he is in really high drive, he won't come all the time. I need to correct it, and he is bored even with a few hours on walks and park play time.
Just wanted to give a little back info in case you know anyone that would be a good match for us. I love training and really want to continue to build the great foundation my dog and I have.
Thanks


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello?. Any one?


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Where is Essex NJ? Beth Bradley is in Denville, NJ - great trainer and Steve Lavalle is South of her. Steve's website is under Real k9 Solutions.

Cheryl


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I know people in NYC that drive to the Morris K9 Campus. I personally love their agility instructors but they teach everything.

Morris K9 Campus

Good luck!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

K9 Unlimited has been recommended Private and Group dog training, servicing Bergen, Hudson, and Passaic counties in New Jersey. Rockland county in New York.


----------

